# Blizzard Colbie



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, as some of you know, a terrible blizzard is heading to New England, touching down late tonight. I hope everyone stays safe and warm during this storm. I just set up my emergency hedgie house in case we lose power, and was thinking of my fellow hedgie parents. I hope you're hedgies stay safe and warm as well. Good luck to everyone in New England! Stay safe!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I was thinking about hedgie owners in that area earlier as well! I was talking about the storm with my dad & I mentioned that I was surprised no one from the NE had posted on the forum yet about emergency heating, etc. I hope everyone stays safe and hedgies stay warm!! Let us know how you guys are doing out there. I'll be sending everyone good thoughts tonight.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

So much snow!! Thankfully we have a gas stove and if the power goes out I just put my hedgie's cage in front of the fire to keep her nice and warm


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

The storm is over. Lucky the power stayed on and my hedgie baby stayed nice and warm. C: I hope everyone else made it ok!


----------

